# Water Sprite..



## jason1245 (Aug 10, 2013)

With my tank that has 2 marineland, 350 and 200 series, hang over filters there is good current at the top of the tank. I want to float my water sprite but im having issues with it staying on the surface. I see pics of water sprite floating at the top but mine gets pushed all over and eventually gets stuck on my driftwood. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Is it still small? Cause what you can do for now is plant some then hold it down with a rock or something till it gets bigger. But by then it will be big enough. For the most part though, you might just have too much current for water sprite to be floated.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Get some suction cups and string or even better fishing line. Tie the string to the suction cup and to the stem of the plant. Should help it stay fairly put if placed towards the side and not right by the current.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I used to place a piece of tree limb(small in diameter) across just under the water to divide the tank into front/back sections
and keep the floating plants to the front. That way the filter being in the back, it wouldn't be pouring water on top of the plants.
I used cypress tree limbs which are hardly effected by water and found one that had a fork in it so that when I cut it there 
would be three "ends" to silicone to the glass. One at one end but two at the other to make it more secure. Makes catching fish
in the tank much more entertaining though.


----------



## Nreal (Sep 3, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> Get some suction cups and string or even better fishing line. Tie the string to the suction cup and to the stem of the plant. Should help it stay fairly put if placed towards the side and not right by the current.


Often I give away or sell my extra stems. 
-My secret to holding stems up and in place are the suction cups made for holding tubing in place-they have a connected round circular disc with a cut in the middle, put your stems in there and they won't go anywhere! If you have had tanks in the past-you have them sitting around in your "small pieces" or "misc" drawers. If not, just pm me and I'll send you a few, i have hundreds.


----------



## jason1245 (Aug 10, 2013)

I actually found some around the house.. Thanks for the suggestion and offer.


----------

